# Business information - Portugal



## RJRobb2 (Jan 9, 2010)

I am working on a project for my International marketing class and I am needing some assistance.

My project is to create a Country Profile for an international marketer for the country of Portugal and then create a plan to market a line of athletic clothing in Portugal.

I am having some trouble finding some info and was hoping that someone on here might be able to help me.

I am wanting know what the common retail setup is in Portugal. What is the standard type of store? Where do people go to buy their clothing? What brands of athletic clothing are popular and/or common?

Any information would be helpful and if someone has websites could that could be helpful, I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One of the biggest clothing store is Decathlon. Decathlon - 65 desportos numa s loja, para tornar acessvel ao maior nmero de pessoas o prazer do desporto! decathlon,loja desporto,artigos desporto,equipamento desporto,material desporto,desporto,venda artigos desporto,megastore desporto,compra ar

They are a France based company which has opened many branches here in Portugal.

You will be able to get a lot of information from their UK website (www.decathlon.co.uk) and they sell more or less the same items.

They have their own band Domyos.

you could also google "loja sport" on Google and find many other sport stores.

Stock is not much differnt from anything you would find in any sport store in the US... excep[t we don't have either American footbal stuff or baseball.

All the usual brands.... some of the footware even manufactured here in Portuugal

FOOTBALL is the national sport here. The soccer variety!

Hope this helps 

Good luck with your project


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

another source of information for you could be 

SHOEINFONET - Footwear - Manufacturers - Portugal


----------

